# "A Long Road" Voting Thread



## Baron (Oct 17, 2012)

It's voting time again - time to tick the boxes and leave comments on the *three poems *which caught your attention the most.

Please take a little time to read the [URL="http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-challenges/133361-october-challenge-long-road.html"]poems of [/URL][URL="http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-challenges/133361-october-challenge-long-road.html"]this month's challenge[/URL] and vote for the *THREE POEMS you consider most deserving.

*It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------

